# Trans leak T56



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

I am struggling with a solution to a small trans fluid leak at the shifter cover on a T56 trans in an 05 GTO. The stock Black rubber gasket is not torn or damaged. Small leak occurred at corner at fastener. Confusion about cobrabobs gasket as solution, seems only fit is to add this gasket to stock Black rubber gasket, but this is not recommended. Problem may have been improper torque on fasteners by previous owner on shifter install. Any other solutions out there, anyone using one of these gaskets? Thanks


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

is it a stock shifter?


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

B&M shifter was in car when purchased, would like to find a short term solution until I can a Billet or MGW-P. Leak is very small and most likely was on original install, thought cobrabobs gasket would be solution, but a lot of confusion on proper install. Any ideas other than new shfter? Thanks


----------

